# ترنيمة جمعتنا برباط مقدس عن الزواج"راااااااااااائعة"وحصريا



## george3st (2 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/119214686/4051bd7d/Gama3tena.html

ترنمية جديدة من شريط أنا بشكرك للمرنمة ايناس عزت


----------



## ayman adwar (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## FadyCoder (3 أغسطس 2009)

*الترنيمة دى حقيقى جميلة جدا , انا رفعتها على كوبتيك شير
http://www.copticshare.com/2xldqfloipar/_Gama3tena.mp3____.htm*​


----------



## george3st (14 أغسطس 2009)

*فيديو كليب للترنيمة*

*

انا لقيت واحد عامل كليب للترنيمة على جروب اكليل الحياة على الفيسبوك
حملته وجبتهولكم
يارب يعجبكم

http://www.4shared.com/file/12468067...___online.html*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2009)

جميلة اوى وصوتها حلو


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتعبك 
ادعولى ربنا يبعتلى بنت الحلال اللى تسعدنى واسعدها


----------

